# Token titanium bottom bracket with ceramic bearings!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've used and have been very pleased with the standard bearing version of this bottom bracket. The ceramic bearings do not save any weight but I would think they would have longer life and less friction. I just ordered one from this sellers Ebay store. A preety good value considering it's only $30 more tthan the standard bottom bracket!

www.procyclingdiscount.com


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

jmt, how many of those bbs have you had? The first I had was toast in less than 50 miles, the replacement has been superb after more than a year and a half, but I still worry about the bearings just seizing up again.

Let us know how you think the ceramic (hybrid, right?) bearings perform.


----------



## Jack Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

I was looking at the ceramic BB offered by that seller. How has it held up now that you've been using it for a few months? Can you actually tell any difference between it and the BB you replaced. Have you heard or read much about the durability of this brand and model?

I'm considering one for when my K-force mega-EXO BB needs replacing. Any feedback is appreciated.

Jack


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

When my FSA mega-exo crank broke last spring I got an FSA ISIS crank to replace it while waiting for warranty service. In the summer I noticed that the FSA ISIS BB had a lot of seal drag and felt kind of rough, so I took a chance on the Token Ti ceramic ISIS BB. It's much smoother. It's held up just fine for roughly a year. I don't know if they have Mega-Exo BB bearings or if my experience with their ISIS BB carries over to those. I bought from the same place Juan did and got excellent service.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Jack Hammer said:


> I was looking at the ceramic BB offered by that seller. How has it held up now that you've been using it for a few months? Can you actually tell any difference between it and the BB you replaced. Have you heard or read much about the durability of this brand and model?
> 
> I'm considering one for when my K-force mega-EXO BB needs replacing. Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Jack


Jack, the bottom bracket just keeps spinning smotthly. Even more important is the Ebay shop owner is an awesome guy to work with. He usually ships same day and really stands behind anything he sells. Should the ugly warranty situation come up, and it does no matter what the product, he will jump on it and make it right as quickly as possible. I firmly believe you have to have great customer service to go along with quick shipping and quality products since even quality products don't perform as they should from time to time. I'm not saying they are poorly quality but even Campy and Shimano has their failures.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I replaced my bearings with swiss bearings 2 seasons (8k miles) ago and still perfect.Token Scandium BB.


----------

